# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Why Are These Water Buffaloes Covered with Tiny Frogs?

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) August 10th, 2017 06:06 AM: Why Are These Water Buffaloes Covered with Tiny Frogs?*


Water buffaloes wallowing in the wetlands of northern Turkey are carrying some unlikely passengers on their backs  tiny frogs.  Researchers spotted the buffalo-riding amphibians  marsh frogs Pelophylax ridibundus  in the Kizilirmak Delta along the coast of the Black Sea, a region with freshwater and brackish lakes, and plentiful marsh vegetation alongside farmlands and pastures.  From April to November, domesticated Anatolian water buffaloes (Bubalus bubalis) are released from their pastures to roam the marshes.


*Full Article*

----------


## Xavier

Hmm, this is an interesting read, especially given the fact I have seen both species in the field

----------


## Xavier

Sorry, meant to be clearer on that. I've seen Pelophylax bedriagae and Bubalus bubalis in the field, P.bedriagae even though closely related and very similar in appearance to P.ridibundus, is not the same species. Sorry about that  :Embarrassment:

----------

